# Kitchen wall cabinets without base cabinets??



## Christian (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I have sort of a weird question about kitchen design...

Right now I have a short wall (maybe 50") in my kitchen where there are wall cabinets installed but no base cabinets underneath. The reason for this is that my dishwasher opens along this wall...which kills the space along the lower half of the wall. The wall cabs include one "full height" cabinet coming out of the corner and then 2 "shorter" cabinets...sort of like ones you'd find above a fridge. Hopefully you all can picture that.

Over the past year, we've gotten used to this setup and we utilize the floor space underneath the wall cabs for our trash can and dogs water bowls, and the wall space under the short top cabinets we have a calender and our paper towel mounted underneath. It's sort of a neat little way to utilize the space.

My question is...we're redoing our kitchen pretty much completely, and I would like to keep this section of the wall the same, with top cabs but nothing underneath. I know it's a bit unorthadox, but we like it. Will this hurt me on my resale? Note: we will be living in this house likely for the next 8 years or so...so we're not redoing the space to flip and sell it right away.

The reason I'd like to keep it this way is 1 budget, and 2 if I move the dishwasher and add base cabinets there it will make my kitchen seem severely smaller width-wise. My neighbors have base cabs there (same layout) and their kitchen seems extremely tight because of it. They like it but I do not.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Mar 4, 2010)

Obviously if the setup isn't popular with people it can affect a future sale. Now, I wouldn't say it would affect the resale aspect, but more the ability to find a buyer. However, someone buying the house could reconfigure the kitchen as they want.


----------



## granite-girl (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't think you need to worry about resale now, especially since you are planning on staying there another 8 years... 
You need to take care of your needs & wants now and worry about resale later-  Maybe by the time you are ready to sell, you'll have the $$ to add maybe some 12" d. tall cabinets as pantries along that whole wall...
But for now- use it for your needs.  Have fun with it, paint it a fun focal color, add cork board, make a message center, add bins for , mail, recipes... (ya know- like the metal or plastic angled ones)
Good Luck


----------



## Christian (Mar 4, 2010)

Bins are a good idea...our mail is always scattered across the table...lol.

Thanks for the input peeps. Any other opinions are welcome!


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 7, 2010)

granite-girl said:


> I don't think you need to worry about resale now, especially since you are planning on staying there another 8 years...
> You need to take care of your needs & wants now and worry about resale later-  Maybe by the time you are ready to sell, you'll have the $$ to add maybe some 12" d. tall cabinets as pantries along that whole wall...
> But for now- use it for your needs.  Have fun with it, paint it a fun focal color, add cork board, make a message center, add bins for , mail, recipes... (ya know- like the metal or plastic angled ones)
> Good Luck



Absolutely! :agree: If I'm on that situation, I'd worry about the resale later.  Enjoy your setup first... And who know maybe after 8years, you'll forget about selling it?


----------



## Christian (Mar 8, 2010)

frozenstar said:


> And who know maybe after 8years, you'll forget about selling it?




I like the house but once a couple more years go by and the wife and I have to 2 little ones we're planning on having and they grow up a bit...we'll be WAY to cramped to stay here!


----------



## Kitchenmaker (Mar 15, 2010)

Yes, 8 years is a long enough time. So make your kitchens the way you want and remove the thought of resale for the time being.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Mar 15, 2010)

Christian said:


> with top cabs but nothing underneath.
> Will this hurt me on my resale?
> we will be living in this house likely for the next 8 years or so



We have this arrangement in another room; IKEA cabs are mounted at a convenient standing height with no floor mounted cabs.

If it's worth 50 cents/day to you to have the convenience of these cabinets, in 8 years this is worth about $1500.  Would your resale loss from not having cabinets be less than or more than $1500?


----------

